# Polish MuT Girls-READ THIS



## Geek (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi girls from Wizaz. We welcome you.

To each one of you girls, can you tell us about yourself?

Things like:


How old are you? 
marital status? 
where exactly in Poland do you live? 
what hobbies do you have? 
Likes and dislikes? 
Do you have a job? 
Are you in school? 
Just anything you would like to tell MUT users about yourself
Thanks!


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

My name is Natalia






1.19 years old

2.unmarried women too :icon_love

3.I live in small town-Wolsztyn,state Wielkopolska





3.My hobbies-everything which is exotic and oriental,I love animals,good detective stories,Wizaż.pl,my friends from Wizaż.pl



,travelling.

4.I don't have job.I graduated high school this year and I hope that I will start studies in October in Poznań





5.I end one school and I hope I will start next school





6.I would like to send big kiss to vanill,because she found this page and she took as here.I like English language,but I haven't chance to use it for few months,so I started be English illiterate



Now I have chance to mix pleasant with useful





Kisses for zMUTowane Wizażanki


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 16, 2005)

Hello



I am 24 and still not married



although my mom would want me to get married already to some rich guy



However, I have the best boyfriend ever and I believe we are pretty serious about each other. I've been in the US for 5 years now (I will become citizen soon



), in Poland I lived in Warsaw all my life. I love Poland and I always miss it a lot, even after such a long time here I still get homesick more than often. The best friends I've ever had live in Poland - here I have some friends but it is just not the same





My interests are very culture oriented - I love books, music, films - and everything from all over the world. Watching films is this little hobby of mine, I like to look at them from academic point of view, even in my school I am doing Film Studies Certificate, additionally to my major. I love independent films, especially international ones. American independent films are good at times, but most of them I find pretentious



Music is another passion, I cannot spend a day without any music in it. I would say I listen the most to electronic related stuff but there is also much more. Finally, I am fascinated with INTERNET (huge addiction) and cosmetic forums and cosmetic sites of all sorts





I like to be careless, laugh, party, stay up late. I love to be with people although I can be introverted at times. I hate responsibilities, so called real world (scares me so much), I hate real jobs, bills, insurances and all this 'adult' stuff. I am still in school and I will be there for another year, which means one more year of life in a bubble where we don't deal with the real world too much. What will happen afterwards - God only knows. I am Psychology student, but I have no idea what to do after I get my degree. I am kind of lost





In the meantime I try to enjoy my summer and I work as a waitress in a German restaurant. it was my debut as a waitress but so far I am doing just fine. I miss jobless summers in Poland... I wish I had money to visit my dear country. Maybe wintertime?

Sorry for making it this long but you asked too many questions


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *confi* ha ha ha



dobre! (Nati called us 'MUTated Wizazans' - that's good qualification!)Kiss for You, Nati :*

I have forgotten: I love shopping. Often I use Allegro to buy cosmetics or clothes. Allegro is just like eBuy.




Now we are MUT and Wizażanki so zMUTowane Wizażanki


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *natii4* 6.I would like to send big kiss to vanill,because she found this page and she took as here. natiii! big kisses:icon_love


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *natii4*



Now we are MUT and Wizażanki so zMUTowane Wizażanki



Hi girls



Wow, this forum is great



the second wizaz. We don't need to go to grono.net, when wizaz flakes down, because we have MUT



Hey don't run away please, I'm not an admin of this site





Kisses from your wizaz admin (one of them



)





:cmok:

Hmmm, I didn't remember the name of jelonek in english, so I found it in dictionary





Say hi to a little fawn (jelonek=fawn?? I hope it is the name of me in english, and the net dictionary didn't lie



you know sth just like ram, sheep and stuff https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/wink.gif )


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anahstasia* Jelonek - hello My Dear!



Hi Ana! :cmok:Why :cmok: doesn't work here?



eeeh Ana, you know what it means





Kisses


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lucille* Jelon - And You are here :jupi: :bounce: Of course I'm here, what did you think?



I need to write 5 posts, because the pink advt



is really annoying





I almost forgot! Big kisses for my wizaz and not only



kindered spirit- Smoczyca :icon_love :icon_love Olka I love you sister


----------



## libra (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm 24 student of sociology (on next saturday is my master's exam and I'll be sociologist - I hope). I'm unmarried but not single. I live in Torun http://www.torun.pl/portal/main/index_en.php. I'm looking for a job and I hope that I'll find the good one.

Besides I love lillies of the valey, strawberries and books


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

> Hi girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anahstasia* Sounds a bit scary



I think we're quite safe here. Trolls are doing mess in their spare time instead of learning English





Ana, my dear I hope that my kisses didn't scare you?




haha


----------



## jaroovka (Jun 16, 2005)

OK.. so:

I'm 27

Single





I live in Tychy

I love reading and reggae music

I like make up talks and I don't like cigarettes

I'm working





I've just finished my study

I want to say that I'm glad to be here and I hope You all will like me


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anahstasia* No, but... should they?




BTW I'm still feeling a bit wicked reading all of you in English





Of course not


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2005)

wow! thanks for all that, girls. you all seem so nice and i'm so glad you joined us!

i love and miss europe. my family's from kosovo (former yugoslavia) and every time i think of europe, i wanna cry because i think it's better living other there than the states. you're all so lucky





tinkerbell, i hope you come to the US soon! it must be hard being away from your fiance!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *confi* Hello Jennifer :*A lot of people would like to live in United States, believe me. Yugoslavia is a beautiful country, but there is no peace unfortunately.



It's very sad.





Take care :*

i went there not even a year after the war and i loved it more than i did before the war because everyone was so united after what happened. it's weird. it was definitely sad, though.

Originally Posted by **Tinkerbell** Thank you



It definitelly is, its hard to talk without seeing each others faces and their expressions, its hard not to missunderstand eachother





i know


----------



## Geek (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jelonek* 

Of course I'm here, what did you think?



I need to write 5 posts, because the pink advt



is really annoying





I almost forgot! Big kisses for my wizaz and not only



kindered spirit- Smoczyca :icon_love :icon_love Olka I love you sister








LOL Jelon (about the advert), I see you have 11 posts now, so you should be good to go! So you are a moderator there on Wizaz?


----------



## Geek (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *confi* 

ha ha ha



dobre! (Nati called us 'MUTated Wizazans' - that's good qualification!)Kiss for You, Nati :*

I have forgotten: I love shopping. Often I use Allegro to buy cosmetics or clothes. Allegro is just like eBuy.




Hahahahahaha "MUTated Wizazans" That is funny!


----------



## Geek (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anahstasia* 

Exactly!




I've got an idea. Would it be possible to create on Wizaz small English-speaking forum for Foreigners? What do you think about it? People from MUT can't understand us, but we can create them opportunities for that



And it would be also a great ad for the whole service - Wizaz would be more famous than it is today








Lets just keep it this way....English on MUT and Polish on Wizaz.


----------



## rzyrafka (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Hi girls from Wizaz. We welcome you. 
To each one of you girls, can you tell us about yourself?

Things like:


How old are you? 
marital status? 
where exactly in Poland do you live? 
what hobbies do you have? 
Likes and dislikes? 
Do you have a job? 
Are you in school? 
Just anything you would like to tell MUT users about yourself
Thanks! My turn:

20 
have a boyfriend- almost two years 
KrakÃ³w 
i love snowboarding and i like to fly a kite 
don't have a job yet 
studying 'medical analisys' , first year


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Hi girls from Wizaz. We welcome you. 
To each one of you girls, can you tell us about yourself?

Things like:


How old are you? 
marital status? 
where exactly in Poland do you live? 
what hobbies do you have? 
Likes and dislikes? 
Do you have a job? 
Are you in school? 
Just anything you would like to tell MUT users about yourself
Thanks! *I am SO old



but I feel very young in spirit



* I have been married for 3 years( I met my husband on line)





*I used to live in Warsaw(capital city)I have been in the US for about 3 years.I miss Warsaw so much





*I like fantasy computer games,psychology,makeup,scary movies,interesting people and dogs





*I love big cities and everything to do with the ocean.I hate small towns like Springfield IL(This is where i live now)





*I finished some English classes.I am looking for job in beauty/fashion industry.

*No.I am not a very good student.





* I am really happy that I met all of You


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *CzarnyElf* 

*I am SO old




but I feel very young in spirit



* I have been married for 3 years( I met my husband on line)





*I used to live in Warsaw(capital city)I have been in the US for about 3 years.I miss Warsaw so much





*I like fantasy computer games,psychology,makeup,scary movies,interesting people and dogs





*I love big cities and everything to do with the ocean.I hate small towns like Springfield IL(This is where i live now)





*I finished some English classes.I am looking for job in beauty/fashion industry.

*No.I am not a very good student.





* I am really happy that I met all of You








Hi all to all the girls who have posted here about themselves. It is very interesting!


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Ami* 

I think that's the best idea.







Thanks!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for posting more info on all of you. Its a great way for us to get to know you.


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL Jelon (about the advert), I see you have 11 posts now, so you should be good to go! So you are a moderator there on Wizaz? Tony, I killed the advert



I'm a criminal, but It was in self-defence



That's right, so I know all of admin tools here



but I don't have administrator privileges, maybe it's good for you?





I won't tell you anything about me, because our wizaz-moderators care about their privacy (obsession



)



I'm a woman, come from Poland, unmarried (too young



) and all clear






I'm really suprised that you showed us photos of your child (really cute



).


----------



## Malinka (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* 


How old are you? 
marital status? 
where exactly in Poland do you live? 
what hobbies do you have? 
Likes and dislikes? 
Do you have a job? 
Are you in school? 
Just anything you would like to tell MUT users about yourself
Thanks! Hello my name is Mary Veronique. I'm 16 years old. I'm unmarried



I live near Czestochowa in a small town in the south of Poland. My hobbies hmmm. It's very dificult question



First of all my hobby is cosmetics and maku up of cors, moreover I like computers, music (especially r'n'b and soul) and books. I like my friends and I love meet them. We often make party. Maybe it's strange, but I like learn and school



I love tea and ice cream. I hate pepole, who are liar, and I hate history. I don't have a job, becouse I've lernt yet


----------



## libra (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *AgnesB* I love animals. I have a dog - dachshund!!He's so cute:icon_love I have dachshund too


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)*
> 
> Hi girls from Wizaz. We welcome you.
> Hi, I'm "Ginger" (imbir) or Madzia, as You prefer
> ...


----------



## tulip (Jun 17, 2005)

*How old are you?*

Almost 18 

*marital status?*

completely single 

&lt;O





*where exactly in Poland do you live?*

In Wrocław (Breslau in german) I love this place



I think, that it's one of the most beautiful places which I have ever seen





*what hobbies do you have?*

Hmmm... Mineralogy, cosmetics



internet, books, music

*Likes and dislikes?*

Likes - sweets



I love almost every kind of sweets



I also like skiing, skateing, swimming, watching films (especially movie nights!!)

Dislikes? Lots of things it's a little place to write about them





*Do you have a job?*

Not yet 

*Are you in school?*

Yes



In liceum it is like High School in &lt;ST1



&lt;?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com/&gt;&lt;st1:country-region w:st=Poland&lt;/st1:country-region&gt; it has name &lt;font color=" /&gt;&lt;st1:country-region w:st="on"&gt;USA&lt;/st1:country-region&gt;. In liceum &lt;FONT color=black&gt;&lt;FONT face=Verdana&gt;we study 3 year, Iâ€™m in the 2 now.&lt;/FONT&gt;&lt;/FONT&gt;&lt;/FONT&gt;

&lt;/FONT&gt;


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *confi* 

Hi, I decided to show You some picture.
The first: my dog Abra beloved by all.

The second: my two turtles - Maniek and Lolek. I make for them a big aquarium cause they grove very fast.



I love turtles.

The third: that's me (I was waiting for my favourite pizza in Italian pizzeria - I hope this word is comprehensible for You).

The fourth: this is the view I have when I am in the kitchen (I live in apartment house). The thunderstorm was coming when I took the photo.

I know, this is Make-up Talk and I show You my domestic animals instead of my make-up -&gt; sorry.








Confi!!! WOW We love your pictures!!! I think they are so nice. You look very pretty also! I know those little outdoor pizzaria's in Europe, they are nice. Wow nice view with that huge cloud.
Calling all Polish girls, post pictures like Confi did. Thanks Confi


----------



## libra (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *AgnesB* WoW Libra he's so cute :icon_love Thank you

Originally Posted by *AgnesB* I show you mine!! Do you know what I said when I saw yours? "Niuniek"



He's cute too

Originally Posted by *AgnesB* He have 16 years now!!But he is still full of live!!! My is 4

Originally Posted by *AgnesB* I love dachshunds :icon_love So do I :icon_love


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 18, 2005)

Girls, I think we should translate every shortcut, because nobody except us, understands it



TŻ=towarzysz życia, that is the name of our living partner?



(I couldn't find it in dictionary



,anyway our partner



).


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by **Tinkerbell** _*Well then IÂ´m showing you my piggies (the white one died unfortunatelly) but the brown one (has no name) is already 4,5 years old



*_
_*Tinker, the piggy fan



*_

Tinker, how could you?



Anonymous guinea pig?



You have to give her a name, I don't know, maybe eagle owl?



:icon_love


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by **Tinkerbell** Its just piggy, no name, we tried a couple names but it didnt work, it didnt match, we stopped calling him those names and it stayed with just "the piggy"He doesnt really care anyways





Eagle owl???





That's right, eagle owl- puchacz


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *libra* 

I have dachshund too







Very cute dog!!


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *AgnesB* 

WoW Libra he's so cute :icon_love
I show you mine!!

He have 16 years now!!But he is still full of live!!!

I love dachshunds :icon_love




Agnes your dog is so cute also!


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by **Tinkerbell** 

_*Well then IÂ´m showing you my piggies (the white one died unfortunatelly) but the brown one (has no name) is already 4,5 years old




*__* And pics of my favorite vacation place in Poland, the Baltic Sea*_

_*Tinker, the piggy fan*_




Tinkker! Very nice little......uhm.....piggie? lol Very cute! Does he bite?


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 18, 2005)

This's my hamster



His name was Bear (was, because he unfortunately died), the photo was taken in December (Christmas Eve



) so please don't laugh at decoration



(stags everywhere



).

BTW- I'm really sorry for his hair style, he didn't expect that I was taking photos



so he was a bit rough


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *perelka-20* 

Ok. It's mine turn now




My name is Kasia, I live in Świdnica, near Wrocław. I'm almost 21.

I'm not merried, but I have very serious candidate for four years





I love animals, I have a dog named Maja, she is ill now



I hope she will get well and. I love make-up and shopping. I'm not working. I'm going to start study journalism this year. My hobby is drawing and fashion design.

I really glad I'm here. I love the pleasantness of that place. It's really second wizaz :icon_love

At the photo is me and Maja








Hi Kasia!~ My dog will do the same thing, if I touch him while he is eating. Grwwwwwwwwwl


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jelonek* 

This's my hamster



His name was Bear (was, because he unfortunately died), the photo was taken in December (Christmas Eve



) so please don't laugh at decoration



(stags everywhere



).
BTW- I'm really sorry for his hair style, he didn't expect that I was taking photos



so he was a bit rough








Oh that is too bad that he died


----------



## libra (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* My dog will do the same thing, if I touch him while he is eating. Grwwwwwwwwwl Tony, show us your dog, please


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oh that is too bad that he died Yes




But he was pretty, right?





He looked nicely, when he was taking bath



of course he always washed himself, without my help


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2005)

Here you go...me and my dog





Originally Posted by *libra* 

Tony, show us your dog, please


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Here you go...me and my dog Wow, handsome admin, pretty wife, cute child, and great dog- I stay here


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by **Tinkerbell** 

Hey Tony, what breed is your dog? He/she looks really nice? Is it a mix? If no, are those dogs nice, do they go along with kids? I really love how your dog looks, such a cutie. I think its a breed I was looking for







Yep he is a Black Lab mix with something smaller. I dont know what though


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 18, 2005)

My dogs





Baron-golden retriever mix

Blue-lab boxer mix


----------



## libra (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jelonek* Wow, handsome admin, pretty wife, cute child, and great dog All is true. I stay too


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *confi* They are sweet! Poor Baron, is everything ok? Everything is fine



This picture was taken after he had surgery.He had to wear this hat because he was licking his scar.


----------



## Geek (Jun 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lady_pearl* 

Now I'm going to show you my dog



This is Scot :icon_love It's West Highland White Terrier 


How cute!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jelonek* This's my hamster



His name was Bear (was, because he unfortunately died), the photo was taken in December (Christmas Eve



) so please don't laugh at decoration



(stags everywhere



).
BTW- I'm really sorry for his hair style, he didn't expect that I was taking photos



so he was a bit rough





Awww... how cute! I had a hamster named Bear too.... (many years ago though!) :icon_love 
Great pics everyone!!! Such cute pets!!! Although I don't see any piggie pictures Tinkerbell... did you change them?


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Awww... how cute! I had a hamster named Bear too.... (many years ago though!) :icon_love 
Great pics everyone!!! Such cute pets!!! Although I don't see any piggie pictures Tinkerbell... did you change them?





Thanks Angel :icon_love I checked out, yep Tinkerbell deleted pig's pictures





Ufff I thought that I got weird out



You know, Ariell heard moaning everywhere, we can't see photos of guinea pigs



LOL


----------



## Milka19 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi! My name is Emily (Emilia)



I'm twenty years old and I'm single. I live in beautiful city - KrakÃ³w



If you want to find out something more about this city you can try this: http://images.google.pl/imgres?imgur...f%3D1%26sa%3DN

My interests, so I'm crazy about photography. I love taking pictures especially of animals. I collect cactuses and I have substantial amount of them



There are really great because I don't have to take care of them



I water them very seldom, usually when somebody reminds me about it. Finally I'm intrested in cosmetics, fashion etc.

I don't have a job. I'm studing marketing and management now.

I would like to show you my "nasty monsters"



My little brother and my dog



They are really sweet but they sometimes drive me crazy.

Ps. I'm sorry for my mistakes


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Milka19* 

Hi! My name is Emily (Emilia)



I'm twenty years old and I'm single. I live in beautiful city - KrakÃ³w



If you want to find out something more about this city you can try this: http://images.google.pl/imgres?imgur...f%3D1%26sa%3DN
My interests, so I'm crazy about photography. I love taking pictures especially of animals. I collect cactuses and I have substantial amount of them



There are really great because I don't have to take care of them



I water them very seldom, usually when somebody reminds me about it. Finally I'm intrested in cosmetics, fashion etc.

I don't have a job. I'm studing marketing and management now.

I would like to show you my "nasty monsters"



My little brother and my dog



They are really sweet but they sometimes drive me crazy.

Ps. I'm sorry for my mistakes








Welcome to MakeupTalk Milka! Your photos are real cool! Happy to have you here!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Milka19* I would like to show you my "nasty monsters"



My little brother and my dog



They are really sweet but they sometimes drive me crazy. your brother is the cutest thing ever! and so says the person that doesnt like kids at all!


----------



## Milka19 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank you Vanilla Sky



Appearances are misleading



he only looks so sweet but in fact he is more dangerous than these crocodiles that you can see on this photo


----------



## Geek (Jul 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Julie_K* 

Hello



Now, few things about me:

1. I'm 18

2. Unmarried woman, but I've got a boyfriend





3. I live in Szczecin (the western part of Poland, near the border with Germany)

4. Hobby? Of course my cat, also reading and meeting with friends



Wizaz





5. I HATE rudeness, imprudence. I don't like coffe. I like sweets

6. I don't have job, I'm still a student of high school (and close to MATURA...)

Hehe...C'est tout



Au voir, bye and do zobaczenia








Welcome Julie to MUT! Happy to have you


----------



## Geek (Jul 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Julie_K* 

Hi Tony



I'm glad that I'm here



Thank God, MUT is similar to Wizaz...







It sure is!


----------



## Ally83 (Feb 4, 2006)

So here you are



. I found this forum some time ago, but I didn't posted yet. I think it's time to change it





My name is Ewa (Eve).

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Hi girls from Wizaz. We welcome you. 
To each one of you girls, can you tell us about yourself?

Things like:

How old are you?

Hi Tony.I'm 22 now.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* marital status? Not married, I'm to young





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* where exactly in Poland do you live? I live in Lublin (east Poland)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* What hobbies do you have? Well, I have many interests, but most of all I love spanish language :icon_love. I can't live without it






. I have started learning portugese too and I find it more and more fascinating. I like parapsychology, reincarnation, politics, history of 20th century, music :icon_love, internet, animals, books, movies, travels...

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Do you have a job? No, I'm still a student.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Are you in school? I study at the University in Poland (in Lublin) -&gt; political sciences (4th year) and international relations (2nd year). 

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Just anything you would like to tell MUT users about yourself Well, I don't know what else can I write, let me think... So I have written that I love spanish language, I can tell you that is my MANIA



. I like Spain and I want to live there in future :icon_love. 
I didn't write in english long time, I must to rub up everything that I learned... When I do not use polish, I write, speak etc. in spanish and portugese, so even now only spanish words have crossed my mind



. So I can say that writing in MUT is good reason to come back to learn english.

Kisses



!


----------



## orangegurl13118 (Feb 4, 2006)

Name:I'm Rachel E. 
Nick Name:Rae 
Age:15 
marital status: none 
where exactly in Poland do you live: I live in West Virginia(USA) 
what hobbies do you have: Arts, Crafts, and Makeup 
Likes and dislikes: I love cats 
Do you have a job: no 
Are you in school: yes 
Just anything you would like to tell MUT users about yourself: I love having a place that i can come and just talk about makeup!!!


----------



## grin_ajz (Feb 5, 2006)

My name is Agata. I'm 22 years old and i'm student. I study at university of gdansk. I live in Kwidzyn (small town near to Malbork)



i can wait spring...i hate winter's temperature...brrr


----------



## kasia.fi (May 9, 2007)

*How old are you?*21


*marital status?*i have a boyfriend





*where exactly in Poland do you live?*skarzysko kamienna

*what hobbies do you have?*make up, wizaz.pl , also studying is my hobby yes,yes....

*Likes and dislikes?*i like spending time with my boyfriend , i like eating (healthly of course



fitness , i dislike time which is running out






*Do you have a job?*thanks god not yet





*Are you in school?*yes i'm at a ttc

*Just anything you would like to tell To view links in this forum your post count must be 10 or greater. Your post count is 7 momentarily. users about yourself*


----------



## emily_3383 (May 9, 2007)

omg this is old.


----------



## kasia.fi (May 9, 2007)

so what




as you can see it is for polish girls and i'm new polish girl in here so i'm posting


----------

